# Zusätzlicher Eintrag Listenfeld ***ALLE***  MS Access 2003



## fonds (11. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Abfrage erstellt und diese mit einem Bericht verknüpft. In einem dazugehörigen Formular kann ich jeweils EIN Land für die Abfrage/Bericht auswählen und die Ergebnisse somit eingrenzen.
Wie ist es möglich als Kriterium ALLE Länder auszuwählen, d.h. dass in der Abfrage keine Länder eingegrenzt werden.

Besten Dank!
fonds


----------



## RavelinePower (11. September 2008)

Hallo Fonds.

Du benötigst dafür 2 Abfragen. Die erste frägt das Formular nach dem Land ab, die 2 Abfrage zeigt alle Länder mit Daten an. Nun ist die Frage wie willst Du dies bewerkstelligen ? Dazu sollte man wissen woher kommen die Länder ( extra Tabelle ?) 

Wenn Ja dann folgendes... (extra Tabelle mit allen Ländern)

Gebe in die Tabelle z.B. >>> alle Länder anzeigen <<<< als Land ein.

In Deinem Formular ein ungebundenes Listen oder Kombifeld wo die Daten aus der Tabelle (Länder) entnimmt.
Mit einer Eeignissprozedur kannst du nun nach Aktualisierung , nun abfragen ob DS = >>> alle Länder <<< abgefragt werden soll. Wenn ja ..... öffne qry_alle Länder. Wenn nein öffne qry_Länder gefiltert.

Verstehst Du was ich meine ? 
Benötigt wird...

Tabelle mit allen Ländern + >>> Alle Länder anzeigen <<<
2 Abfragen qry_alle Länder und qry_Länder gefiltert
Formular mit einem Kombi oder Listenfeld und die Ereignissprozedur 

Fertig.

Wenn ich gut Laune habe werde ich noch was basteln mal sehen.

Greatz RavelinePower


----------



## RavelinePower (12. September 2008)

Hallo ... oder guten morgen Fonds.

siehe Anhang. Wichtig dabei ist das auch die Berichte neue Verweise bekommen auf die Abfragen ... 

Schau es Dir mal an Greatz RavelinePower


----------



## fonds (12. September 2008)

guten morgen! 
erst einmal vielen dank für deine mühen! 
werde es mir gleich anschauen und dir gleich ein feedback geben.


----------



## fonds (12. September 2008)

habe mir das mal angeschaut....so ganz verstehe ich es noch nicht....aber das liegt wohl eher an mir. 
ich habe meine db mal unten angehängt. Falls Du vielleicht noch mal eine freie Minute haben solltest...ich würde mich freuen....
in der db möchte ich zum Beispiel ein Ergebnis für alle deutschen Banken in meinen Bericht oder  für alle Banken in Deutschland und Österreich...
Es fehtl in meinem Formular also nur noch der Eintrag ***ALLE*** in beiden Listenfeldern....


----------



## fonds (12. September 2008)

Sorry! Falsche Datei! Jetzt ist die korrekt!


----------



## RavelinePower (12. September 2008)

Hy Fonds.

Ich habe die mdb angeschaut. Leider kann ich hier über solche Dinge kaum Aussagen treffen da  ich mich hier nicht auskenne. Werde mich aber mal schlau machen , ob sowas überhaupt geht.... mit solch einem Aufbau .....

Sorry 
Greatz RavelinePower


----------



## fonds (13. September 2008)

Danke! Wirklich nett das du dich dem Problem überhaupt annimmst. Bin sonst ziemlich aufgeschmissen.....


----------



## RavelinePower (14. September 2008)

Abend fonds.

Also wir haben mal was gefunden was vielleicht weiter hilft.

Siehe Anhang

Greatz RavelinePower


----------



## fonds (15. September 2008)

guten morgen RavelinePower!

vielen Dank für deine Datei. Das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus. Das Problem bei meiner Datenbank ist, wenn ich mir "alle" anzeigen lasse, dann kommt z.B. der Partner Moller dreimal in dem Bericht vor. Wie erreiche ich es, dass im Ergebnisbericht nach der Auswahl z.B. der Partner Moller nicht dreimal sonder nur einmal auftaucht und dabei sein Umsatz und Gewinn jeweils summiert sind?
ich weiß dass ich ein wenig anstrengend bin....aber mein chef sitzt mir im nacken....

DANKE! 

gruss Fonds


----------



## RavelinePower (15. September 2008)

Hy Fonds

Klar das Du Molller usw. 2 mal drin hast. Wieso  Du frägst nach Land und Bank ab. Da Moller 2 Länder und zich Banken hat gibt er dir das ergebniss pro Land raus !

Verstehst Du ? 1 Land 1 zusammenfassung 2 Länder 2 Zusammenfassungen... usw...

Greatz RavelinePower


----------



## fonds (16. September 2008)

ich dich deinen ansatz. problem ist nur, dass eben wenn ich alle auswähle, ich nur den gesamtumsatz etc. eines partners sehen möchte.....


----------

